# My Artwork <3



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

**Please comment or critique or whatever! Im new and would enjoy friends! lol


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

would you like to draw me a picture ?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I would, but right now, my computer is getting worked on. Im using my aunts computer (at her house) wih doesnt have any of my programs on it. but I could use pencil and draw it. I ould try to figure out how the scanner works lol.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah okayy, i dnt know what you would prefear so you can choose, 



































thanks, you choose which one you want to do, and pencil will be fine, thanks xxx


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

the pinto looks fun to do  I'll try to draw it, no promises though. I'm really busy right now.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayy, have fun, do you know rougly how long it will take ?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

eh, maybe a few hours... two days at most. I'm currently working on another drawing so maybe longer idk.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, those are incredible! You are an excellent artist. I especially like the first and last ones


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

thank you so much!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for your help, i think your pictures are amazing. you are so talented


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

thank ya!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

=] i cant wait =] =] =]


----------

